# Hello from Sam Hulick



## MDesigner

Hey everyone!

Been signed up here for awhile now but haven't really made a peep.  I'll probably be a little more active around here now.. or at least lurk a little more often. 

Happy music-making!


----------



## SamGarnerStudios

Hey Sam! Sam here lol. Big fan, love your work on Mass Effect.


----------



## Lex

Welcome! 
So cool to have you here.

alex


----------



## Resoded

Welcome, big fan of the Mass Effect scores as well!


----------



## Rob

Welcome!


----------



## IFM

Good to have you Sam!


----------



## Kralc

Well this forum just keeps getting better!


----------



## germancomponist

Welcome, Sam!


----------



## Ciaran Birch

Excellent news! Will be looking forward to some insightful posts Sam!


----------



## mark812

Wow. :o 

Big fan here.

Now if only Michael Giacchino would sign up.. 0oD


----------



## Ryan Scully

I too echo everyone's appreciation for your great work - Excellent to have you here Sam!


----------



## Alex Cuervo

Hey Sam - I'm a huge fan of your work on the Mass Effect series - especially the first game. Jack Wall's stuff was great and top shelf for sure, but to me - it was your contributions that defined the sound of the series. While I still liked the music all the way through - it seems like the directive was to push the sound in a progressively more epic and modern direction as the series went on, which left me yearning for the bold choices made in the first game. Still, great work all the way through. I wonder how the shared credit on the track with Clint Mansell came to be. I was disappointed that he didn't contribute more to ME3, but was really happy that you got to do a lot more work on it.

I remember stumbling across a post you made on the Steinberg forums about missing Logic's chord definition in the transport after moving to Cubase (I was looking for the same thing having made the same move) and having some smarmy know-it-all tell you that you should just learn the theory behind it if you ever wanted to be successful. Pretty hilarious stuff.


----------



## MDesigner

Thanks for the warm welcome!

Alex:
To answer your question about the finale track ("An End Once and For All") credited to myself and Clint: that piece is based heavily on Clint's theme from "Leaving Earth," (though it evolves into something different towards the end) and so it was appropriate to include him as co-credit. But the rest of the "non-Clint" parts are my compositions, and I orchestrated & produced the whole track.

Funny thing about that thread on the Steinberg forums. You never really know who you're talking to, and it's easy for us to just dispense information openly. I'm sure he didn't mean anything by it.  And being a self-taught composer, I did like looking at the chord analysis sometimes, just for kicks.


----------



## handz

Hello Sam - nice to hear you are still here


----------



## Ganvai

Welcome Sam, great to have you here.

As mentioned before, your Mass Effect score rocks =o


----------



## Stephen Baysted

Welcome Sam - glad to see another game composer on board.


----------



## musophrenic

Wait ... how do we know it's REALLY Sam? I mean I could say I'm John Williams - would you believe me so easily? :roll: 

Just kidding of course :D Welcome Sam! I'm loving the company we're in on VI Control :D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Bienvenue, and enjoy the repartee!


----------



## Marius Masalar

Hiya, Sam!

Welcome aboard. Not only is it cool to see more big names around, but it's nice to have the game audio ranks filling up a bit 

Looking forward to your contributions!


----------



## JoKern

Mathazzar @ Tue Nov 13 said:


> Hiya, Sam!
> Welcome aboard. Not only is it cool to see more big names around, but it's nice to have the game audio ranks filling up a bit


Absolutely - game audio is so much underrated. Just today a classical composer was highly surprised as I told him that there are live recordings in videogames too. 

Anyway, welcome on board, Sam. :D


----------



## Matt Baron

Another fan here. 

I loved the interview you did for Top Score on MPR with Cris Velasco and Sascha Dikiciyan. People should check it out. 
http://minnesota.publicradio.org/display/web/2012/05/08/mass-effect-3-top-score-hulick-dikiciyan-velasco/


----------



## jcs88

Hi Sam,

Good to see you on here. Your wisdom now extends through quite a few sites on the web!

Watch out for the Zimmer posts around here


----------



## Justus

Welcome aboard, Sam!


----------

